# Nadja Abd el Farrag Neuer Job im Strip-Club



## Mandalorianer (9 März 2011)

*Nadja Abd el Farrag Neuer Job im Strip-Club
​*
*
Die Ex-Freundin von Dieter Bohlen hat einen neuen Job ergattert. In einem Wiener Rotlicht-Etablissement ermittelte Naddel als Ehren-Jurorin die Siegerin einer „Miss Erotik“-Wahl. ​*

Dass Nadja Abd el Farrag (46) ein Faible für die Erotik-Welt hat, zeigte sie schon vor zwei Jahren. Damals verdingte sie sich als Werbegesicht (und -körper) für die internationale Sexmesse „Venus“. Jetzt setzte die gebürtige Hamburgerin aber als Erotik-Profi noch einen drauf!

Von einem Nachtklub der Wiener Rotlicht-Szene ließ sich die Ex von Dieter Bohlen (57) als Chef-Jurorin für eine „Miss Erotik“-Wahl engagieren – und die fand ausgerechnet am Weltfrauentag statt. Naddel musste zwischen viel nackter Haut und sexy Tanzeinlagen einen kühlen Kopf bewahren. Die Kriterien, die sie an die Kandidatinnen anlegte, waren relativ simpel: „Ausstrahlung und Tanztalent zählen“, sagte die gelernte Apothekenhelferin in einem RTL-Interview. Durchsetzen konnte sich schließlich Naddels Geheimfavoritin: Die neue „Miss Erotik“ soll quasi ein Ebenbild von Sexbombe Pamela Anderson und gebürtige Rumänin sein. Mehr ist über die Auswahl-Siegerin nicht bekannt.

Was die Öffentlichkeit über ihr Engagement als Jurymitglied in einem Rotlicht-Klub denkt, kümmert Nadja Abd el Farrag vielleicht nicht besonders. Aber sich deswegen rechtfertigen zu müssen, sieht sie auch nicht ein. „Schau dir doch mal die Menschen an … TV anmachen … Ministerpräsident … Ich rede nicht nur von italiano und anyway … Was machen die denn?!“, erklärte sie – etwas wirr – gegenüber RTL. Soll wohl heißen: „Was regt ihr euch über mich auf – guckt euch mal die anderen an!“ 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (9 März 2011)

Die ist so dumm, dass sie brummt


----------



## krawutz (10 März 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Die ist so dumm, dass sie brummt



Das dürfte sie mit etwa einem Dutzend deutscher "Stars" gemeinsam haben, die unverständlicherweise hierzulande die roten Teppiche verschmutzen.


----------



## Punisher (10 März 2011)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Wenn man sonst nichts kann



Selbst DAS kann sie anscheinend nicht so gut, sonst wäre Bohlen noch bei ihr


----------



## tommie3 (10 März 2011)

Vielleicht hatte sie ein Gläschen Freixenet?


----------

